# post neuter anti-licking t-shirt rigging



## GoldenCamper

There was a post with pictures showing how to do it maybe about 2 years ago but I can't find it. It was for an adult dog, but the trick was to attach the bottom of the t-shirt to the collar to keep it from coming off.


----------



## inge

I used a t shirt with Tess when she was spayed. I put her front legs in the armholes and tucked the t shirt between her hind legs and tied several knots in it. You need a big t shirt, though. You can also do it the other way round: hind legs in the armholes and tail through the 'head'. Then you can knot it the other way round.


----------



## ozzy'smom

We used one of those life preserver collars with Ozzy when he had surgery. It worked really well but it's important to make sure they fit well. He was able to get around the too small one we got the first time. It seemed more comfortable for him because he could use it almost like a pillow when he layed down. BUT, he was not very motivated to lick so I don't know if he really wanted to get around it if he could have.


----------



## mylissyk

Try a soft e-collar: Amazon.com: Comfy Cone Pet E-Collar, Large, Black: Pet Supplies

They are soft so they can't actually break.


----------



## tobyzmom

Hope you can see these, got going with the creativity, worked from pic1-cone to pic2-tshirt to pic3-pair of boxers with a chip clip sinching the bulk at the back.


----------



## mylissyk

LOL, he looks so thrilled with his pants! Is it keeping him away from the incision?


----------



## Rainheart

It also sounds like whatever cone the vet is putting on them is not large enough! You probably need to get a bigger size; and yes, I would try a soft collar! Much easier to work with!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy worn boxer-briefs after his neuter. His tail fit throughout the fly. It worked well for him. Never bothered the surgical site.

Lucky worn mens regular ****** tighty underwear after he was neutered with his tail throughout the fly. Buddy wouldn't keep his nose out to inspect with the regular underwear.

I did take them on and off when they went pee and changed them frequently. I'm always afraid of surgical site infections developing. Call it the nurse in me.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Basil has worn the life preserver collar and loved it.


----------



## tobyzmom

I went and looked at the ring yesterday but they didn't have his size. I feel for him. Its like me shopping for shoes, the good ones are never in my size either. LOL. He went outside once and ripped the boxers right off, so much for that idea. Toby's alittle on the stubborn side, takes after (his mommy)me. He's back to wearing the blue cone although its not great he seems like he's getting used to it and I've basically been watching him full time. Even got my schedule changed at work today to a night shift and by then hubby will be home.


----------

